# Time for a new truck



## Redfish5496 (Jun 27, 2016)

WELL, WHO HAS DOWNSIZED FROM A F250 to a F150.....

ANY REGRETS?ðŸ˜ª

What about the new 2017 F150 eco boost with 10 Speed transmission ..... Any thoughts...

Stuck in the middle of the road with this decision ....ðŸ˜¡:walkingsm


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I downsized from an F550 to a Mercury Mariner Hybrid and don't miss it one bit.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I went from a F350 to 2016 F150 ecoboost last year & wish I could have done it sooner.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I went from a F250 4X4 to a dodge Ram 1500 and I wish I never would have bought the Ford.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We just got a F150 crewcab with 3.5 liter eco-boost and 10-speed automagic transmission. Haven't tried to pull anything with it yet, but it's an absolute beast and we're getting almost 20 mpg on the first 2 tanks. It's the most comfortable truck I've ever been in and the boss loves it. It's way more powerful than the 5.0 liter in our last F150.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes after 14yrs I finally decided to buy a new one. 2017 Ford F150 XLT with the 5.0. I really enjoy the Ford sync and apple car play and remote start/stop. I test drove the 3.5 echoboost but didn't care for the start/stop. Also since this is the first year for the 10 speed transmission was another reason. If you haven't already go on the ford f150 forum you can learn a lot there. Good luck


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice looking ride! I'm a Chevy guy, but those new fords do look nice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Tundra 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I did it too. Had a 16 250, but the wife and kid didn't care too much for the ride. Being that we travel a solid 2 hours to the bay and then trips to visit the family in North Texas, I just bit the bullet and dropped back down to a 150. I miss that torque, but am happy with the 150.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

jreynolds said:


> I did it too. Had a 16 250, but the wife and kid didn't care too much for the ride. Being that we travel a solid 2 hours to the bay and then trips to visit the family in North Texas, I just bit the bullet and dropped back down to a 150. I miss that torque, but am happy with the 150.


Nice truck did you level your truck? if so what route did you go? what kind of rims are those?


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Just bought a 2017 F150 Ecoboost 10 speed supercrew, I still have a 2012 gas f250 but I only use it to pull a goosneck trailer. If not for that it would be gone.

I like the XL versions with the rubber floor mats and vinyl seats and the power equipment group, (power windows and cruise control)

However, I found one with the XL sport appearance package. The sport cloth looks and feels ok. And for the cost upgrade it had the aluminium wheels my GF wanted, painted bumpers. It looks nice and costs a little less.

My expedition has the 3.5 ecoboost and it pulls horse trailers and boats, some pretty big included a heavy airboat. The new 2017 gets better mileage than my 2015 expedition, maybe the 700 lbs less weight with the Aluminium.

So to answer your question, I would much rather drive the F150 than the F250, or f350 or f450 I have had.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Nice truck did you level your truck? if so what route did you go? what kind of rims are those?


It's leveled with a Ready Lift kit. Wheels are Hostile Sprockets.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

This is my dilemma, drove the 2017 and was really impressed in the ecoboost. Also drove the Tundra, but the interior left a lot to be desired for the price.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

dlbpjb said:


> This is my dilemma, drove the 2017 and was really impressed in the ecoboost. Also drove the Tundra, but the interior left a lot to be desired for the price.


Well only way to go FORD..........


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

My friend just bought a Tundra with the new 38 gallon fuel tank , I drove it. I'm sold, 3/4 ton frame and power and dependability, without a concern for the FORD five finger discount in big cities.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I've had a couple 2500 GMs, a F250 and then a MegaCab Dodge. I not have a Dodge 1500. The 1500 is better as a daily driver. It is enough truck for my 2 ton boat but is really loaded with my 4 ton boat. If I had to tow the 4 ton boat 100 miles every trip, I'd have a 3/4 ton diesel. All said, my next truck will be a half ton and The F150 will get a close look.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I went from a '01 2500 diesel to a '08 F250 diesel to a '11 F150 gasser........now back in a '16 F250 diesel and I ain't going back.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I went from a F250 to a F350 to a 5.4l F150. Sold my 5th wheel and didn't need the F350 anymore. Occasionally I wished I had a little more umph with the 5.4l, but the ecoboost solves that problem. 

I tow about 7000# regularly and it doesn't bother it one little bit. I just don't have a need for anything bigger, and from the rear seat forward it's a luxury SUV with all the bells, whistles and comfort.


----------



## Redfish5496 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Pullig the trigger*

WITH MIXED THOUGHTS I AM PULLING THE TRIGGER TOMORROW....

I HOPE THAT I WONT BE SORRY... BUT THE F150. KING RANCH 4x4 Eco 3.5 - 2nd GEN W/ 10 SPEED TRANS WILL BE THE NEW RIDE.... COOK FORD TEXAS CITYðŸ˜ŽðŸ'

WILL MISS MY F250ðŸ˜ª:walkingsm


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I just bought the same one in a Lariat, I didn't check prices with Cook but Mac Haik was the cheapest I found on the west side of Houston.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I know a few people that went from 250's or 350's down to a 150 and it didn't last long. They both are back in new '17 F250's. 

I know one person is waiting for the F150 3.0L diesel. Be interesting to see what it brings. 

Good luck with your truck.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Redfish5496 said:


> WITH MIXED THOUGHTS I AM PULLING THE TRIGGER TOMORROW....
> 
> I HOPE THAT I WONT BE SORRY... BUT THE F150. KING RANCH 4x4 Eco 3.5 - 2nd GEN W/ 10 SPEED TRANS WILL BE THE NEW RIDE.... COOK FORD TEXAS CITYðŸ˜ŽðŸ'
> 
> WILL MISS MY F250ðŸ˜ª:walkingsm


Congradulations. My bet is if you don't need the F250 you will be happy. Let us know.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Pics, or we don't believe it! Please.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We just got back last night from a short trip to North Texas, according to the computer on truck, it has averaged 19.7 mpg since we picked it up. We haven't figured out for the trip, but it seems to be around 22 according to truck's computer. We weren't pulling anything, just 2 of us and all our stuff in it, driving at or a bit above speed limit. It now has 1,400 miles on it. The ecoboost 3.5 liter v-6 has more power than I would ever have believed.


----------

